# Well, a rant I thought I would never post...



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

about rescue organisations!  It has been 7 years since I adopted my last rescue greyhound, and now I have lost my beautiful girl I am looking for another younger whippet/lurcher/greyhound to fill that little gap in my life.  And I work full time.  

Blimey you would think I was THE worst person in the world.... apparently 30 years of sight hound ownership and 15 years of having rescue greyhounds and lurchers count for nothing, despite the fact I have had extremely happy, contented, loving dogs for all that time AND I have worked full time.....

Sorry I had to let the rant out, I am feeling so disappointed and frustrated at the moment


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 June 2017)

sorry Lev, had the same experience last year with working full time and rescues. rant away!


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			sorry Lev, had the same experience last year with working full time and rescues. rant away!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MoC it does help to know I am not the only one - I could cry, it is so silly and unnecessary......


----------



## Kaylum (2 June 2017)

Blue Cross were fantastic with us as experienced owners. They did vet checks and made sure we were happy as well as she was happy.  Went to visit her 3 times. We work full time and have arrangements for her during the day. It was a very nice experience actually.


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

Thanks Kaylum I have looked on Blue Cross website - I'll have another look, I really don't mind travelling for the right dog


----------



## Kaylum (2 June 2017)

Yes do we nearly gave up getting a rescue but we were determined to try and help do our best. My boss has had three lurchers from them over the years. Him and his wife  both work full time. It was him who told me to give them a try. I got my little terrier in February so their policies still stand.


----------



## Moobli (2 June 2017)

Who have you tried?  

Greyhound Gap have a bitch
http://www.greyhoundandlurcherrescue.co.uk/doginfo.aspx?dog=3875

Two bitches and a dog here
http://www.justwhippetsrescue.co.uk/adopt-a-dog/

A bitch here
https://whippetrescue.org.uk/looking-forever-home/

A dog here 
https://www.battersea.org.uk/dogs/h...eset=&returnID=14964360124345902539&id=292925


----------



## Moobli (2 June 2017)

Well not a whippet but look at this gorgeous lurcher girl ...

http://houndsfirst.co.uk/personnel/sansa/


----------



## Clodagh (2 June 2017)

We gave up with rescues, they don't seem to really want to rescue anything. Have you looked on preloved?


----------



## Moobli (2 June 2017)

A lovely little lurcher girl ...

http://houndsfirst.co.uk/personnel/fern/


----------



## Moobli (2 June 2017)

These people might also be worth contacting to see if they know of any suitable dogs looking for homes ...

https://www.facebook.com/WhippetRescueUk/

(sorry if you have already done this - and seen all the other dogs I have sent links to!).


----------



## stencilface (2 June 2017)

Would say the same for blue cross too. Were realistic that people have to work for a living and my boy had been in there 8 months with 2 failed rehomes


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Who have you tried?  

Greyhound Gap have a bitch
http://www.greyhoundandlurcherrescue.co.uk/doginfo.aspx?dog=3875

Two bitches and a dog here
http://www.justwhippetsrescue.co.uk/adopt-a-dog/

A bitch here
https://whippetrescue.org.uk/looking-forever-home/

A dog here 
https://www.battersea.org.uk/dogs/h...eset=&returnID=14964360124345902539&id=292925

Click to expand...

I have registered for Greyhound Gap today, thank you   Just Whippets categorically state that they will not rehome to anyone who works full time.... but I have tried whippet rescue, I will look at the Battersea one thanks


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			These people might also be worth contacting to see if they know of any suitable dogs looking for homes ...

https://www.facebook.com/WhippetRescueUk/

(sorry if you have already done this - and seen all the other dogs I have sent links to!).
		
Click to expand...

Yep I have registered with them thank you    Honestly, any links are hugely appreciated, I don't know what I might have missed


----------



## Leo Walker (2 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Two bitches and a dog here
http://www.justwhippetsrescue.co.uk/adopt-a-dog/

Click to expand...

Just Whippets wont even consider you if you have a dog walker or lunchtime visit etc if you work. I dont know how the manage to rehome anything!


----------



## Leo Walker (2 June 2017)

Lévrier;13563392 said:
			
		


			Yep I have registered with them thank you    Honestly, any links are hugely appreciated, I don't know what I might have missed 

Click to expand...

Did you contact the lady I told you about?


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			A lovely little lurcher girl ...

http://houndsfirst.co.uk/personnel/fern/

Click to expand...

I have registered with them WGSD, thank you


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Did you contact the lady I told you about?
		
Click to expand...

Yes thank you - she hasn't got any in at the moment but I am a FB friend of hers now so will continue to monitor


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Just Whippets wont even consider you if you have a dog walker or lunchtime visit etc if you work. I dont know how the manage to rehome anything!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this - totally unrealistic IMHO!!!!


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			We gave up with rescues, they don't seem to really want to rescue anything. Have you looked on preloved?
		
Click to expand...

I am following Preloved, Gumtree and Freeads locally thanks   I do think I am a tad impatient if I am honest....


----------



## hairycob (3 June 2017)

Cat rescues are as bad. Friend got turned down for a feral cat for her yard which is at the end of a half mile track, surrounded by fields because the horses water troughs were uncovered and posed a drowning risk.


----------



## Cahill (3 June 2017)

i found my teddy on pets4homes,i knew i would not pass the garden fence test that rescues have even though we have lived here for 20+ years and never had an escape yet.

my friends expereince of looking for a rescue dog was not good.she is an older lady and wanted to see all dogs and choose which one she felt a spark/contact with but when she visited the rescues she was brought out only one or two dogs to look at.


----------



## SpringArising (3 June 2017)

How long are the dogs actually left alone for in one stretch? Do you go back on lunch to walk them?

I lied to the rescues I was interested in and said that I can work from home for the second part of my day if I wanted to. I didn't want a puppy, I couldn't find anything on Preloved or Gumtree and I knew that the home I could offer was better than being stuck in kennels, so I didn't feel bad about it at all. My boy was in the rescue for 7 months before I got him and I'm pretty sure I know where he'd rather be!

Mine's left for two four hour stretches give or take - I go home on lunch to walk him/spend some time with him/fill up a Kong for him and he seems perfectly happy with our routine. He's always asleep on the sofa flat out when I go back!


----------



## Cortez (3 June 2017)

I honestly think most rescues don't really want to rehome dogs! Their conditions are so ridiculous that most dog owners wouldn't be allowed to have the ones they have already. We've had dogs for 50+ years, happy & loved 'til they passed on in their old ages, but still had to lie to pass the home check and requirements. I'll never purchase a dog again, we've had rescues for the last 20 years, but they really should use some common sense if they want to find kind, knowledgeable homes. I'm sure they have the best interests of the animals in mind, but I think power goes to their heads!


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 June 2017)

i also tried to get a rescue as wanted to help a dog in need and didnt really want a puppy.  i am retired but also have a horse so dog would have been left (with my other dog) while i was at the yard which could be 2 or 3 hours depending on how long i ride for etc.  i was completely honest with the rescues i tried but the small dogs i was interested in either said they had to be the only pet or couldnt be left.  dont they think that people have to live a normal life and not many of us can sit indoors 24.7...i gave up and  got a puppy privately.  i feel your pain levrier especially as there are so many lurchers/greyhounds waiting for loving homes and you would be perfect judging from your pics of your contented lot....keep trying but maybe look on preloved, pets4homes,dragon driving etc as well


----------



## pippixox (3 June 2017)

we knew we would struggle to get a new rescue when we lost our GSD, as we have a baby who was just 4 months old at the time. So I decided to contact some smaller charities. Again, looking a few hours aways as well.
I thought we would get another GSD, but ended up with a collie cross, 2yo, and have just started fostering a 6 month old collie cross!
the lady that runs the rescue is brilliant, and matches dogs to homes really well. Plus she is realistic about things like work, depending on the dog.
i don't know where you are based? she is in colchester, essex. we are 3 hours from her and with second dog one of her friends kindly dropped him off to us! Paws crossed 
https://www.facebook.com/Paws-Crossed-179026132466206/
think that link will work.
she has quite a few wippet/greyhounds

I think it goes both ways- some rescues are far to picky on paperwork questions- rather than actually assessing you as a person and your history. But another small rescue I contacted seem to regularly ship dogs in from abroad (this could be a hole other thread!) and regularly seem to get dogs returned 'through no fault of there own', as I think they are too quick to rehome and not match correct homes.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 June 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Just Whippets wont even consider you if you have a dog walker or lunchtime visit etc if you work. I dont know how the manage to rehome anything!
		
Click to expand...

I looked at that link too, and couldn't believe the restrictions!

*WE DO NOT REHOME TO PEOPLE WORKING FULL TIME. We expect the dog NOT to be left alone for longer than 4 hours per day. We do not consider a small lunch time visit, neighbours popping in, or a dog walker sufficient.*

Wtf??


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2017)

SpringArising said:



			How long are the dogs actually left alone for in one stretch? Do you go back on lunch to walk them?

I lied to the rescues I was interested in and said that I can work from home for the second part of my day if I wanted to. I didn't want a puppy, I couldn't find anything on Preloved or Gumtree and I knew that the home I could offer was better than being stuck in kennels, so I didn't feel bad about it at all. My boy was in the rescue for 7 months before I got him and I'm pretty sure I know where he'd rather be!

Mine's left for two four hour stretches give or take - I go home on lunch to walk him/spend some time with him/fill up a Kong for him and he seems perfectly happy with our routine. He's always asleep on the sofa flat out when I go back!
		
Click to expand...

I am such an idiot - it never occurred to me to do that! I shall take on that idea immediately  mine are left very similar times to yours - I leave at 8am, dog sitter visits between 12 and 1pm, partner is home 5.30ish? The dogs go mad whenever they see us for all of 2 minutes then they all go back to sleep


----------



## Moobli (3 June 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I looked at that link too, and couldn't believe the restrictions!

*WE DO NOT REHOME TO PEOPLE WORKING FULL TIME. We expect the dog NOT to be left alone for longer than 4 hours per day. We do not consider a small lunch time visit, neighbours popping in, or a dog walker sufficient.*

Wtf??
		
Click to expand...

I would guess they don't get too many rescues coming through their doors then and so can choose to be as picky as they like?  Otherwise I do find it rather unrealistic and it makes me wonder how many dogs do they have sitting in kennels for months or years on end waiting for the perfect home?

My experience of rescue - both as a volunteer and as a prospective adopter - have been mixed.  One breed rescue I volunteered for were absolutely brilliant.  They took each dog and potential new owner on their own merits and tried to match the right dog to the right home.  Full time workers, families with children, other dogs, cats etc were never dismissed outright and were encouraged to apply and  show ways in which the right dog could fit into their situation.  I ended up having five kennels at a local boarding kennel dedicated to my rescue shepherds and I really enjoyed finding the right home for the right dog - easy when you only have five at a time and with the back-up of excellent facilities (plus the kennel staff were encouraged to exercise the rescue dogs and do bits of training with them etc which was brilliant, as I worked full time myself at the time, had my own dog and so time was limited.  

When I moved to Scotland, I volunteered in breed rescue here and enjoyed aspects of the work, but found the stipulations for new owners to be unrealistic and for that, and a few other reasons, I stopped enjoying it and so decided to stop volunteering.

The most frustrating case yet though was when a member on a dog forum got a working line GSD puppy, after having been advised by many experienced members, that her situation was probably not right for a GSD - never mind a working bred pup.  She went ahead anyway and a few months down the line found she couldn't cope.  The dog was placed in a breed rescue.  A few forum members stepped up and offered to foster the dog, as well as others who offered a home.  I think the rescue only did one homecheck on a member who already owned working bred GSD and Malinois and decided the home was too rural for this particular dog as it was too different to where it had come from!!!  wtf!  The pup was only 7 months old at the time.  Despite it being down South, I offered to have a homecheck done by any of the breed rescues up here (or any volunteer of their choice) in order to foster this pup with either a view to finding her a home here or rehoming her myself if she got on well with my current dogs.  I should also mention that the breeder was informed that his pup was in rescue and he tried several times to get her back, but the rescue would not allow it.  The rescue turned me down due to the fact I didn't live in their area - despite the offers of homechecks and transport to get her too me.  Sooooo frustrating, especially when the rescue put a video up of her in less than ideal conditions in their "rehab" kennels and put a write-up that was almost entirely negative about her.  Bizarre.  Any attempts since by myself or others to find out what has happened to her have been ignored and the posts about her on their FB page were deleted.  I now see on their website she is in their rehomed section so I can only hope she got the experienced, active home she so desperately needed.


----------



## TGM (3 June 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I looked at that link too, and couldn't believe the restrictions!

*WE DO NOT REHOME TO PEOPLE WORKING FULL TIME. We expect the dog NOT to be left alone for longer than 4 hours per day. We do not consider a small lunch time visit, neighbours popping in, or a dog walker sufficient.*

Wtf??
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I suspect the reason that they say this is because I wouldn't be surprised if they get a fair amount of dogs returned who don't settle to being left alone for most of the day, especially if they are an only dog and if the new owner is not very experienced.  But sad they can't make exceptions for certain cases.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2017)

Dogs Trust Glasgow also told me that I was 'too rural' for 99% of their dogs-then tried to palm me off with a dalmation cross with a history of snapping at kids-which they had previously rehomed (yes, you've guessed it) to a town household with kids. My dogs arent even left, they come to work with me and that wasn't good enough either-and I work with about 20 vets.


----------



## Apercrumbie (3 June 2017)

Due to our garden fencing and working hours we would never be able to rehome a rescue and it is a great shame. I would be very interested to hear "the other side of the story" in these cases. It is a common theme on this thread and in the dog owning community that rescues have ridiculous guidelines and I would be interested to hear why so many charities have become so strict. Eg what is the number of rehomings that fail and the main reasons why?


----------



## Moobli (3 June 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Dogs Trust Glasgow also told me that I was 'too rural' for 99% of their dogs-then tried to palm me off with a dalmation cross with a history of snapping at kids-which they had previously rehomed (yes, you've guessed it) to a town household with kids. My dogs arent even left, they come to work with me and that wasn't good enough either-and I work with about 20 vets.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even get a chance to tell or show them where I live - or I'm certain the same rule would have applied!   - even though I have the bitch in rescue's half brother (different breeder).  I can't even imagine a home being too rural for any dog - except perhaps a dedicated livestock chaser.


----------



## shirl62 (3 June 2017)

Surely a loving home is way better for these dogs than being kept in a kennel with no home comforts. 

Shirl


----------



## eatmyshorts (3 June 2017)

I find this situation really sad. I work for a rescue professionally (although not on the rehoming side of things), & volunteer for a breed rescue (rehoming, homechecks etc). Personally, I take great care to look at every home offered on it's own individual merits. I've placed dogs with people who work full time, people who live in apartments etc .... & the dogs are wonderfully looked after, fulfilled, & happy.  I just wish rescues in general would be a bit more open minded because so many dogs could be missing out on great homes ... & then they complain people go abroad to adopt (which i'm also involved with & have issues with BTW).

Good luck in your search Levrier x


----------



## spacefaer (3 June 2017)

We looked a rescue working cocker from one well known charity and were told that we would never be considered, despite either one or both of us being at home the whole time, secure garden etc etc.... because we hunted, and my partner goes shooting. (and this was for a working breed dog used for umm ... shooting! They were recommending agility or fly ball for her high energy .....)


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 June 2017)

Ive said this so many times but worth repeating not all rescues are the same, Ive fostered for a few who dont have ridiculous criteria but no responsible rescue is going to rehome to anyone whose gardening fencing isnt up to scratch. For obvious reasons (well to me) if you live in rented accommodation they are going to want to speak to the landlord to make sure they give permission. People have to work, Ive rehomed to people who work full time and as long as they have someone coming in to dog walk or you can come home at lunch time that is not a problem, it obviously very much depends on the dog though. All my fosters have not had SA as its something Ive worked on at the beginning and its something most good rescues and fosterers will do.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I didn't even get a chance to tell or show them where I live - or I'm certain the same rule would have applied!   - even though I have the bitch in rescue's half brother (different breeder).  I can't even imagine a home being too rural for any dog - except perhaps a dedicated livestock chaser.
		
Click to expand...

its just bloody stupid-I have everything that they claim to look for 200yds off the road (single track farm lane), house has an 'air lock', fenced back garden, fenced paddocks, no neighbours, no young kids, both well employed and can afford it. bla bla bla.


anyway, sorry OP-wish you lots of luck in finding a new addition who will be very lucky to have you!


----------



## TGM (3 June 2017)

spacefaer said:



			We looked a rescue working cocker from one well known charity and were told that we would never be considered, despite either one or both of us being at home the whole time, secure garden etc etc.... because we hunted, and my partner goes shooting.
		
Click to expand...

Now that is ridiculous!


----------



## Snuffles (3 June 2017)

I contacted a small rescue centre about a dog that they had in about 6 months, sounded exactly right for me and we sounded right for her. They said that as my other dog was an oldie they wouldn't rehome with me as dog would only get 2 walks a day then would be sitting round all day doing nothing as mine wouldn't play ! (which is true) I am at home about 22 hours a day, this dog is 6. So of course it would have no company no stimulation while it was with me all day !


----------



## blackcob (3 June 2017)

Getting a bit off-topic now but just wanted to echo Dobiegirl and say that not all rescues are the same. The breed rescue I volunteer for let me have a dog when working full time, living in rented accommodation and without a garden at all. Just last week I okayed a home check for someone also working full time and without a garden, the fact that they had experience of the breed and a very active lifestyle was far more important. 

Location is also not an issue for our rescue as someone else mentioned upthread, the last two temperament assessments I did led to the dogs going to foster homes a few hundred miles away, it was the right place for them so we made it happen.

That said... when looking for my first dog I got rejected left right and centre from the 'big name' rescues and a couple of local ones too, ended up getting one from the free ads which could have easily ended in disaster. I know better now but it continues to frustrate me that rescues have these blanket policies in place.


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2017)

Lévrier;13563616 said:
			
		


			I am such an idiot - it never occurred to me to do that! I shall take on that idea immediately  mine are left very similar times to yours - I leave at 8am, dog sitter visits between 12 and 1pm, partner is home 5.30ish? The dogs go mad whenever they see us for all of 2 minutes then they all go back to sleep 

Click to expand...

My friend gets her mum to apply for the rescue dogs, as she doesn't work.


----------



## Rowreach (3 June 2017)

I've given up following all the NI rescues on Facebook because I can't bear all the heart wrenching posts about the various dogs which have been "almost home" for months and even years, which are closely followed by all the restrictions on ownership.  Including not rehoming to families with children.  Now think about it, families with kids, especially young ones, are more likely to be families with an adult who works part time/is home at least part of the day .....


----------



## Blanche (3 June 2017)

I may have got your general area wrong( I thought Glos/Here. borders) but this fb group covers South Wales. Some are rescues but some add dogs they've found on dumbtree et al. I have seen whippets, greys and lurchers from the dumbtree type ads recently. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/DOGMATCHREHOMING/


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 June 2017)

There's a breed specific one here which stipulates that the dogs must be used in no form of sport, competition etc. I can totally understand not wanting them to go for yard dogs, security etc (we rescind the performance book of any dog sold as a 'security' dog) but I imagine most dogs benefit from the exercise/stimulation that a lot of these activities provided. 

Having said that they all look very happy and run in a big pack.

I've always worked and kept dogs, as mentioned it's better than being stuck in a kennel for 23 hours a day.


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2017)

Blanche said:



			I may have got your general area wrong( I thought Glos/Here. borders) but this fb group covers South Wales. Some are rescues but some add dogs they've found on dumbtree et al. I have seen whippets, greys and lurchers from the dumbtree type ads recently. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/DOGMATCHREHOMING/

Click to expand...

Thats fab thank you Blanche    Yes thats exactly my area


----------



## druid (3 June 2017)

I volunteer with a small Gundog charity - we are one of the very few who will actually rehome actively to working/shooting homes and do consider the situation as a whole vs being set in stone on the rules


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2017)

Of course I now blame Blanche entirely for the fact I have arranged to go and see this girl tomorrow at 1pm.....    

http://s3.zetaboards.com/HWAR_Forum/topic/9026185/1/


----------



## eatmyshorts (3 June 2017)

Lévrier;13563723 said:
			
		


			Of course I now blame Blanche entirely for the fact I have arranged to go and see this girl tomorrow at 1pm.....    

http://s3.zetaboards.com/HWAR_Forum/topic/9026185/1/

Click to expand...

Fabulous! She's gorgeous!  x


----------



## blackcob (3 June 2017)

The RSPCA have a strange working homes policy, they told me that canicross was fine but anything on wheels was not and that sled dog racing was considered exploitative. Still haven't managed to figure that one out. I often wonder what happened to the dog I was enquiring about, he was going utterly batshit in kennels. 



			
				Lévrier;13563723 said:
			
		


			Of course I now blame Blanche entirely for the fact I have arranged to go and see this girl tomorrow at 1pm.....

http://s3.zetaboards.com/HWAR_Forum/topic/9026185/1/

Click to expand...

Ahhh she's pretty, what a striking colour.


----------



## Rowreach (3 June 2017)

Cool name too


----------



## spacefaer (3 June 2017)

Rowreach said:



			Cool name too 

Click to expand...

It's my mother in law's name - it would be a pretty name if it wasn't for that association!!


----------



## honetpot (3 June 2017)

I get not get my head round why its OK for a dog to be sat in kennels, with perhaps a walk once or twice a day if they are lucky otherwise just turned out in an exercise area but its not OK for someone to walk them twice a day, have interaction with humans for at least six hours a day, but be in a centrally heated kennel with a sofa or a double bed to sleep on the rest of the time.
  I know where my lazy good for nothing lurcher would rather be.


----------



## MyBoyChe (3 June 2017)

Good luck tomorrow Lev.  Im afraid Im another who, in the past has run out of patience with rescues and bought a pup.  I work 4.5 hrs Mon-Fri although OH works retail hours so is often home when Im not.  Riding and anything else is fitted in to make sure dogs are never left alone for longer than 5 hrs max per day (inc work).  We live in the countryside, have owned dogs for over 30 years and like to think our dogs are happy, well balanced and healthy little pups.  I left messages which were never returned, was told we werent at home enough and generally grilled as if we were complete idiots.  Its a shame but I just couldnt be bothered in the end with all the hoops


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2017)

spacefaer said:



			It's my mother in law's name - it would be a pretty name if it wasn't for that association!!
		
Click to expand...

That's always the problem I find with choosing a name - getting past the 'who/what do I associate this with' stage! 

I think I would need to change her name if I do end up having her, or I can see Amy getting a little confused


----------



## Snuffles (3 June 2017)

Shorten to Millie !


----------



## TGM (3 June 2017)

honetpot said:



			I get not get my head round why its OK for a dog to be sat in kennels, with perhaps a walk once or twice a day if they are lucky otherwise just turned out in an exercise area but its not OK for someone to walk them twice a day, have interaction with humans for at least six hours a day, but be in a centrally heated kennel with a sofa or a double bed to sleep on the rest of the time.
  I know where my lazy good for nothing lurcher would rather be.
		
Click to expand...

I think some dogs cope well in such circumstances, but some dogs left home alone all day will show signs of separation anxiety, and may become destructive and/or start soiling and wetting in the house, or howl the place down and upset the neighbours.  At that point, there is a great possibility that the dog may be returned to the rescue, so I suppose they are trying to avoid that scenario, because it unsettles the dog even more and makes them even harder to place.  

So I can see both sides of the argument!


----------



## TheOldTrout (3 June 2017)

Lévrier;13563723 said:
			
		


			Of course I now blame Blanche entirely for the fact I have arranged to go and see this girl tomorrow at 1pm.....    

http://s3.zetaboards.com/HWAR_Forum/topic/9026185/1/

Click to expand...

She looks lovely.


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Shorten to Millie !
		
Click to expand...

Oh I like that


----------



## honetpot (3 June 2017)

TGM said:



			I think some dogs cope well in such circumstances, but some dogs left home alone all day will show signs of separation anxiety, and may become destructive and/or start soiling and wetting in the house, or howl the place down and upset the neighbours.  At that point, there is a great possibility that the dog may be returned to the rescue, so I suppose they are trying to avoid that scenario, because it unsettles the dog even more and makes them even harder to place.  

So I can see both sides of the argument!
		
Click to expand...

 A lots of rescue lurchers and greyhounds have had rubbish lives, often kept in not very good conditions, on unsuitable diets and they are kicked out when then are found not to be fast or keen enough. 
  I got my rescue lurcher from a big charity and although I passed the rehoming process they never once asked if I could cope with the associated problems of having a dog with a poor health history, mange, kennel cough, digestive problems and no recall, in a family home with two children. The boxes were ticked and he was mine.
  He was totally miserable in kennels, all he wanted was quiet, a sofa and to be left alone. He wrecked my carpets with his bowel movements until we got his diet sorted. He was so traumatised any space somewhere warm would have done, being in kennels for 4 weeks just made him sicker and more anxious.
  Being at home all day does not always make you a suitable home, whilst I agree a puppy should be socialised and not left alone for long periods, you could be at home and have it in a crate all day, or like a cat I rescued kept in a cupboard under the stairs.
  They moan they have no money but they want to hang on them until the 'right' home comes, for some dogs an understanding knowledgeable home, which you  are never questioned about would be far more suitable.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2017)

she's awfully pretty Levrier, good vibes!


----------



## Fidgety (3 June 2017)

Good luck, she looks lovely!


----------



## pippixox (3 June 2017)

Rowreach said:



			I've given up following all the NI rescues on Facebook because I can't bear all the heart wrenching posts about the various dogs which have been "almost home" for months and even years, which are closely followed by all the restrictions on ownership.  Including not rehoming to families with children.  Now think about it, families with kids, especially young ones, are more likely to be families with an adult who works part time/is home at least part of the day .....
		
Click to expand...


exactly- I am on maternity leave and have gained 2 rescues in that time! (from a charity I mentioned earlier who assess everyone individually, not blanket rules)
I will then not be returning to full time work. I will mostly be mucking out horses & the dogs come with me. 
Many parents are flexible and part time, especially before school age. 

I understand some dogs do not like children and I am always very careful with my 9 month old baby- but there are things like stair gates and play pens for safe containment! GSD rescue actually passed me, despite stating children 7+ only, while they failed my friend who has a 5 year old. But I had previous experience of the breed, she was getting her first dog.

Yay hope the dog is lovely


----------



## Blanche (3 June 2017)

Lévrier;13563723 said:
			
		


			Of course I now blame Blanche entirely for the fact I have arranged to go and see this girl tomorrow at 1pm.....    

http://s3.zetaboards.com/HWAR_Forum/topic/9026185/1/

Click to expand...

How exciting. I will accept my hand in this if you get her and she's a good girl. If,however, she eats your shoes or pukes in your handbag I'm denying any involvement! &#128514;&#128514; I saw her on there the other day and did think of you but thought you were set on a whippet.


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2017)

Blanche said:



			How exciting. I will accept my hand in this if you get her and she's a good girl. If,however, she eats your shoes or pukes in your handbag I'm denying any involvement! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; I saw her on there the other day and did think of you but thought you were set on a whippet.
		
Click to expand...

From their description today I think she will be the sort to do just those sort of things    I am always a sucker for a pretty rescue hound, so I can cope with her not being a whippet....


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 June 2017)

good luck, she looks lovely


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2017)

Thank you to every one for your good luck  it really depends on her fitting in with the gang so fingers crossed


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 June 2017)

Lévrier;13563723 said:
			
		


			Of course I now blame Blanche entirely for the fact I have arranged to go and see this girl tomorrow at 1pm.....    

http://s3.zetaboards.com/HWAR_Forum/topic/9026185/1/

Click to expand...

She's lovely! 

I honestly think rescues need to get their heads out of their arrases if they want to realistically re-home dogs. Whilst I think leaving puppies home alone for hours is pretty awful, I really think offering a great home to an adult home should not be banned due to working owners. It seems that the RSPCA will only re-home to very active retired seniors!


----------



## Thistle (4 June 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Shorten to Millie !
		
Click to expand...

Or Lia


----------



## Smitty (4 June 2017)

Hope it all goes well with this one 

I have had a few rescues over the years and none of them were temprementally 'desirable', hence I am sure the fact that we did not have a fenced garden, just a fenced in patio area outside the back door was deemed acceptable.  In fact one rescue had previously turned us down during an initial phone call because of this, but when we went along in person a few years later a nd picked a dog that had been returned 3 times for continually messing in the house, it was not a problem!

The last time I tried to adopt a JRT x Chi as a retired person with a beautifully secure garden, I was turned down as the dog was small and I may lose it/it would get muddy in the fields at the yard/it would get trampled on by a horse.  I gave up and got a terrier puppy from Trade It.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 June 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			She's lovely! 

I honestly think rescues need to get their heads out of their arrases if they want to realistically re-home dogs. Whilst I think leaving puppies home alone for hours is pretty awful, I really think offering a great home to an adult home should not be banned due to working owners. It seems that the RSPCA will only re-home to very active retired seniors!
		
Click to expand...

i am an active retired senior and wanted a small adult dog,  i was not suitable as i couldnt be at home 24/7 so i ended up buying a puppy, its a shame but i was not prepared to lie as i feel my dogs have a very good life and i am sure they would rather be in a comfortable home and being left for a couple of hours rather than being in kennels at the rescue centre without much human contact.


----------



## Snuffles (4 June 2017)

Sometimes I wonder if these rescues want to hold on to all their dogs as the more desperate animals they've got the more donations people will give


----------



## MasterBenedict (4 June 2017)

Don't know if you're still looking but I picked up this poor lad last week (I work as a Animal Warden). 

Very sad story and been mistreated. The sweetest, loveliest boy ever. Approx 2 yrs old max.


----------



## TGM (4 June 2017)

MasterBenedict said:



			Don't know if you're still looking but I picked up this poor lad last week (I work as a Animal Warden). 

Very sad story and been mistreated. The sweetest, loveliest boy ever. Approx 2 yrs old max.






Click to expand...

Poor boy - do hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Snuffles (4 June 2017)

I find it incredibly sad that so many dogs in rescues appear to have no basic training, housetraining etc. and majority have to be the only dog in the household. I have looked through most of the Dogs Trust websites and the percentage that can live with another dog appears to be tiny.  Still looking for the perfect match for my little dog !


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 June 2017)

I have had similar problems but my saving grace is I have a very good friend back up in Surrey who rescues dogs herself and has her own rescue, she had a jack russell for us when we lost our old boy last year and what a lovely little fellow he has turned out to be. I've messaged her so see what she has available for you and shown her this thread Levrier so she may be on here to chat, she's not like most rescues, she has common sense and evaluates each home independently and none of the "ticks all the right boxes" attitude and strict almost impossible rules that some rescues have.
I am surprised that ANY ever house any dog to be honest as there seems to be no flexibility at all, I know they have to be sure about the homes but really ARE too strict and it encourages people go out and buy puppies instead of re homing which is such a shame for the poor dogs in desperate need of a loving, experienced home.
I am an experienced lurcher owner too but still had a battle on my hands when going to previous rescue centres and I work from home so at home most of the time and have a 2 acre field for them to romp about it.
Just read through your later posts to see you may have found one, good luck and if it doesn't work out let us all know.
Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 June 2017)

My friend has come back to me to say they have 2 Lurchers needing homes, if you or anyone else is interested please PM me, Oz


----------



## {97702} (4 June 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			My friend has come back to me to say they have 2 Lurchers needing homes, if you or anyone else is interested please PM me, Oz
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very very much Oz - I really appreciate your help


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 June 2017)

Lévrier;13564366 said:
			
		


			Thank you very very much Oz - I really appreciate your help 

Click to expand...

Just seen a picture of your new girl, what a beauty! well done you!
Oz  xx


----------



## AandK (4 June 2017)

Snuffles said:



			I find it incredibly sad that so many dogs in rescues appear to have no basic training, housetraining etc. and majority have to be the only dog in the household. I have looked through most of the Dogs Trust websites and the percentage that can live with another dog appears to be tiny.  Still looking for the perfect match for my little dog !
		
Click to expand...

This was the issue we came up with a couple of years ago, very few dogs available who could live with another dog. We ended up getting a puppy.


----------



## Annette4 (4 June 2017)

I don't think she has anything suitable at the moment but Jo from Greyhound Rescue South Yorkshire is realistic (and lovely)


----------



## silv (5 June 2017)

hairycob said:



			Cat rescues are as bad. Friend got turned down for a feral cat for her yard which is at the end of a half mile track, surrounded by fields because the horses water troughs were uncovered and posed a drowning risk.
		
Click to expand...

This is absolutely ludicrous, you couldn't make it up!


----------



## Snuffles (15 June 2017)

Well not all rescues are as fussy apparently.  Someone from the  flats next to me has just got a puppy from the Dogs Trust.  1) Dogs not allowed in these flats, although someone else with the pooing staffie( see post re dog fouling on private alleyway) has still got his. 2)This woman is   the most foul mouthed person I have ever met and is known to be violent, subject of regular calls to police for harassment and threatening behaviour from other residents of the flats. Has two very small children. Dog is a jack Russell Puppy. She has also had three dogs before that have fallen out of favour very quickly and been rejected. God help the dog is all I can say.


----------



## Smitty (15 June 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Well not all rescues are as fussy apparently.  Someone from the  flats next to me has just got a puppy from the Dogs Trust.  1) Dogs not allowed in these flats, although someone else with the pooing staffie( see post re dog fouling on private alleyway) has still got his. 2)This woman is   the most foul mouthed person I have ever met and is known to be violent, subject of regular calls to police for harassment and threatening behaviour from other residents of the flats. Has two very small children. Dog is a jack Russell Puppy. She has also had three dogs before that have fallen out of favour very quickly and been rejected. God help the dog is all I can say.
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh.  I do hope puppy is ok.   I also hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## AandK (16 June 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Well not all rescues are as fussy apparently.  Someone from the  flats next to me has just got a puppy from the Dogs Trust.  1) Dogs not allowed in these flats, although someone else with the pooing staffie( see post re dog fouling on private alleyway) has still got his. 2)This woman is   the most foul mouthed person I have ever met and is known to be violent, subject of regular calls to police for harassment and threatening behaviour from other residents of the flats. Has two very small children. Dog is a jack Russell Puppy. She has also had three dogs before that have fallen out of favour very quickly and been rejected. God help the dog is all I can say.
		
Click to expand...

Have you reported your concerns to the dogs trust?


----------



## tabithakat64 (16 June 2017)

I've been involved in rescue since I was a teenager and have always had rescue animals myself, I also home check for a number of rescues and can absolutely see both sides of the coin.

I think many involved in rescue have been burnt by trusting adoptees to care for animals only to have the animals, returned, neglected or worse despite these people appearing caring and meeting whatever homing criteria, so they adapt their homing criteria to try to prevent this and sometimes it is taken to extreme.

I do however think that each case should be looked at on an individual basis and some rescues do seem to struggle to think outside of the rigid homing requirements box.

As a rescue manager I want a potential home to provide an equal space, diet, amount of enrichment and specialist vet care as the animals in my care currently receive and ideally better if possible, but I also do take into account the benefits of more human interaction and a less stressful environment.

Ironically the only rescue that wouldn't consider me as a suitable owner were the blue cross as I apparently have too many other pets


----------



## electric_circus (16 June 2017)

I haven't read the entire thread, but Forever Hounds Trust (formerly known as Greyhound Rescue West of England) re-homes hounds and lurchers to those in FT employment 

edit: and they are nationwide


----------



## {97702} (16 June 2017)

electric_circus said:



			I haven't read the entire thread, but Forever Hounds Trust (formerly known as Greyhound Rescue West of England) re-homes hounds and lurchers to those in FT employment 

edit: and they are nationwide
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes my first five rescue hounds were from GRWE   Last time I adopted one (about 6 years ago) I was told in a truculent tone by my county rehoming officer that "they had to rehome to me even though I worked full time, as I had had a dog from them before"

I volunteered and did fund raising for them for quite a few years, but unfortunately the local (county) politics annoyed me so much I gave up   Such a shame the charity cannot think of the welfare of the hounds ahead of local squabbles


----------

